# I Feel Honored!



## agemechanic03 (Oct 15, 2007)

Today after class, I went to the BX for some shopping, that is Base Exchange/ expensive Walmart for those who do not know military talk. Well, as you all know, I am here in Korea and training with a Korean instructor and when we have our testings, we have this older man that presides over the test. He is a 7th Dan that has basically retired and works in our BX here. I went in to chat with him and to let him know that I recieved a CD today that had all the pics from our testing and to let him know that I would have some printed off for him out of respect for testing us. Before I get to the good part, I'll let you know that I stop by atleast once a week and say "HI" to him and to see how he's been. Well, today I walk in and when I finished telling him about the CD of pictures, he told me to hold on a minute. So this, has to be 60+ yr's old, not really sure what's goin on, goes running out of the store and to his car. He comes running back in a long bag and opens it up starts to pull out these two sticks. He finally pulls it completely out and it's a set of handmade nunchuks made of some type of wood wrapped in tame with Korean engravings at both ends and some braded rope that is made to fit one fist in between (which i hear that they should fit your hands like that, not really sure, never messed with em). He then says, "These are for you. I've had these for 35yrs and have never used them and I want you to have them." I know it's silly, but I'm on CLOUD 9 right now. Something that was passed down to him, he passed down to me and even told me that I can use them to practice with, which I will not do. As much as I've always that it would be an honor to meet a GM, I think this is much more of an honor when someone you don't really know that well, gives you a gift as such and mean it with all there heart. 
    A lil long, but I had to share with you guys b/c I am very excited about it. Well, I hope you all had an awesome weekend, as for me, my Monday is almost over.

Tang Soo!

Chris


----------



## agemechanic03 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hehehe, I just went thru and reread after I posted it and want to apologize for all those MISPELLED words. Hopefully you can make em out!!!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are 3 pics, not really sure how to load correctly, please don't yell at me if I uploaded these wrong.

```
[ATTACH]9130[/ATTACH]
```


```
[ATTACH]9131[/ATTACH]
```


```
[ATTACH]9132[/ATTACH]
```


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey those look pretty cool and functional.  Check out this video, it will give you the best clue as to there use...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APTur6EEqaY&mode=related&search=


----------



## agemechanic03 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool, thanks UpNorth. Right now, I just need to learn the basics and how to use them. We don't learn weapons here because of the short time that we are here, but we'll see if I can't get my instructor to teach me somethin, IF he knows any of the weapons stuff that is.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a great story, *Mechanic* and I think your reaction to it speaks volumes too :tup:.  It is a wonderful feeling when your teacher shows he acknowledges your commitment in such a way.  It makes you feel truly a part of the lineage.

I felt much the same when my iaido sensei handed on to me some first edition Japanese kanji dictionaries that had been passed on to him by his long standing martial arts partner (who incidentaly had been my first sword arts teacher about twenty years ago or more).


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great story and you should be on cloud nine. What an honor.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 15, 2007)

What a great story - thanks for sharing, and congratulations!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW!  That cloud 9 deserves your presence!  artyon:  Congratulations!

- Ceicei


----------



## DAP (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats...That is awesome!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow awesome! I only know one nunchaku form (non-ITF, learned from one of my seniors-of-same-rank who came from another TSD association), but I've always found something amazing in the fluid way a master can wield them. Just don't smack yourself in the face with them...too much!

Tang Soo!


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2007)

i would feel very honored, too.  I would put them in some safe place to gaze at them!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW
he has honored you in a special way. If I where you I would find someone to teachme how to use them and lean it well. I do not know if I could ever use the ones given or just hang them on a wall (if I where in your place) .


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 17, 2007)

That is an awesome story. Thank you for sharing it with us

Do you know why he chose you as the beneficiary of his kindness? The answer was given in your story, and you are to commended for the sincerity that you bring forth each day in you training, youre sharing here as well as in other areas of your life. 

This man was able to see in you the good that you have in you and found you to be deserving of such a fine gift. 

My Kobujutsu instructor has a DVD of Nunchaku Basics that is very well designed Send me your mailing address and I will get a copy for you.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 17, 2007)

On that note, dunno if this has been asked elsewhere, but is there a Korean term for nunchaku?


----------



## Miles (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing the story!

Miles


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 17, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> On that note, dunno if this has been asked elsewhere, but is there a Korean term for nunchaku?


 
As far as I know, Ee Chul Bong &#51060;&#51460;&#54273; or two section stick.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 17, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> As far as I know, Ee Chul Bong &#51060;&#51460;&#54273; or two section stick.



Ah, makes sense. I've honestly no clue whether or not the device has any history at all in Korea, as a farming tool or otherwise, but it's good to know that.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 18, 2007)

As usual...a WEALTH of information.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nunchaku

It looks like it a primarily chinese weapon with Japanese influence as well.  The article says that it came to China through Okinawa.

I will have to look in the Muye Dobe Tongji when I get home to see if there is any mention of it there.  If it was used in Ancient Korea - it would be there.  I know that Koreans use it now, but I don't know how it got there.


----------

